# Non-Classical Gung Fu



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello everyone. I was just wondering if mister BIG Sean Madigan (or anyone else) has a curriculum for Non-Classical Gung Fu? Thank you in advance. 

Sidenote- I'm refering specifically to "Non-Classical Gung Fu" in reference to Sifu Jesse Glover, the founder of that system (and a student of Bruce Lee).


----------



## DanT (Apr 21, 2017)

Well I think if you're referring to a general Sanda curriculum it may look something like this:

Punches:
-straight punches
-hook punches
-uppercuts
-forearm swings
-backfist
-windmill punch

Kicks:
-front snap kick
-front thrust kick
-side kick
-hook kick
-wheel kick
-spinning back kick
-roundhouse kick

Elbows and Knees:
-horizontal elbow
-vertical elbow
-spinning elbow
-straight knee
-flying knee strike

Throws:
-hip throw
-shoulder throw
-leg catch and sweep
-double leg
-single leg
-leg catch and flip


That's off the top of my head anyways.


----------



## Mou Meng Gung Fu (Apr 21, 2017)

DanT said:


> Well I think if you're referring to a general Sanda curriculum it may look something like this:
> 
> Punches:
> -straight punches
> ...



Thank you for your help. That curriculum is useful. But actually I posted this thread in the JKD section because I'm wondering if anyone has a copy of the "Non-Classical Gung Fu" curriculum (in reference to Sifu Jesse Glover, the founder of that system).


----------



## DanT (Apr 21, 2017)

Mou Meng Gung Fu said:


> Thank you for your help. That curriculum is useful. But actually I posted this thread in the JKD section because I'm wondering if anyone has a copy of the "Non-Classical Gung Fu" curriculum (in reference to Sifu Jesse Glover, the founder of that system).


Ah I see. I didn't check where this was posted. Anyways at least you got a free look at a typical sanda curriculum lol!


----------

